# Sunday's Show and Tell ...2/9/20



## jd56 (Feb 9, 2020)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 9, 2020)

bought a Wards Hawthorne serial # E11614 added a Motorola bike radio.


----------



## stoney (Feb 9, 2020)

Another cast iron motorcycle for the collection. Thanks to Zach @ZE52414. He found it in an antique shop and thought me. Thank you Zach. 7" AC Williams. Also got this 11" Arcade cast iron wrecker.


----------



## REC (Feb 9, 2020)

Found another 16" pre-war frame on FleaPay. Love to find these!!



REC


----------



## John G04 (Feb 9, 2020)

1950 Schwinn Hornet basement find, all original!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2020)

Found a couple of nice hubcaps for my Aluminum Hamilton Wagon. Only needed one but I'll replace one of the uglier ones as well


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 9, 2020)

I've wanted this one since I first saw it in about 1991.  The owner finally decided to part with it and I brought it home yesterday.
58" c. 1887 British Challenge in original paint.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2020)

buck hughes said:


> bought a Wards Hawthorne serial # E11614 added a Motorola bike radio.
> 
> View attachment 1137330
> 
> View attachment 1137332



Does the radio work?


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2020)

John G04 said:


> 1950 Schwinn Hornet basement find, all original!View attachment 1137345
> View attachment 1137346
> 
> View attachment 1137347
> ...



Nice one! I need to find a '56 straight bar middleweight


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 9, 2020)

radio has not been tested and does not have correct dials as im sure I will never find original dials.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2020)

buck hughes said:


> radio has not been tested and does not have correct dials as im sure I will never find original dials.



Not tested always means it doesnt work. It looks cool anyway


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 9, 2020)

I bought a briefcase full of baseball cards from the 1960s-1981 from down the street..hoping to eventually trade them for stuff I collect..I LOVED baseball cards in the late 70s-1981. (Yaz especially..theres a few of him in there.)And a Mickey Mantel too!











I forgot..I also got this super cool tin sign a while ago!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 9, 2020)

Original paint Colson tool-box tank bike.
Single owner with a short life as a rider-






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 9, 2020)

Some Harley Davidson ephemera came my way plus three screwdrivers.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 9, 2020)

Great scores class....
This is not as cool as a lot of you alls finds..Damn you guys had a  nice haul this week.
But this is what I got for 56 years being here. The way I look at it ..eBay...its a card for what ever you want .


----------



## blackcat (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello;
My little find of the day...







Regards;
Serge


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 9, 2020)

A year ago I got this  ca.1924  Delta Ashette clamp on the dash of your model T Ford ash receptacle, unfortunately mine had been modified to be a desk top model, I believe,
Due to the clamp being cut off and the little tray added also a hole in the bottom where a broken screw was soldered on for some sort of base / stand . Anyway , I wanted to have the matches made for it and I just received them .
The last two pics. Are a 1924 ad. And a pic. of a complete one with clamp.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 9, 2020)

A year ago I got this  ca.1924  Delta Ashette clamp on the dash of your model T Ford ash receptacle, unfortunately mine had been modified to be a desk top model, I believe,
Due to the clamp being cut off and the little tray added also a hole in the bottom where a broken screw was soldered on for some sort of base / stand . Anyway , I wanted to have the matches made for it and I just received them .
The last two pics. Are a 1924 ad. And a pic. of a complete one with clamp.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 9, 2020)

Picked up this old Pierce bicycle!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 9, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Original paint Colson tool-box tank bike.
> Single owner with a short life as a rider-
> 
> View attachment 1137395
> ...



WOW that,s cool bike nicesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 9, 2020)

Mike was kind enough to sell me a couple beautiful badges. Thank you Mike! Barry










Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Buy the book "The Many Faces of Schwinn"


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 9, 2020)

Picked up some cool old repro pictures from local West End Cycle Shop 1911 Winnipeg Manitoba Canada. Calendar on the wall is April 1910. Not sure what brand motorcycles are in the first photo. I know Indians were sold here back then. 












Also these nice pages from T. Eatons 1948 catalogue.
























1961 Fargo truck advertisement. Fargo trucks were sold only in Canada, same as Dodge trucks. 




Last is this service box from an old Hydro truck. It is a rare 6 foot short box. Frame is old Ford, maybe 60's. It will go on an old short box truck, not sure what truck yet.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 9, 2020)

Ebay purchase


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 9, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> I bought a briefcase full of baseball cards from the 1960s-1981 from down the street..hoping to eventually trade them for stuff I collect..I LOVED baseball cards in the late 70s-1981. (Yaz especially..theres a few of him in there.)And a Mickey Mantel too!
> View attachment 1137361
> View attachment 1137363
> View attachment 1137364
> ...





Goooooooooooooooooooooo



New York Yankees....



Buena Compra....Ñoooooo....

Nice & Very good Buying Love it....


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 9, 2020)

Found a set of old nickeled motorcycle bars for my Shelby Klunker project. Complete with a bell and nos AME yellow grips. 3 long seat post tubes. One is a fluted aluminum. A Jiffy side stand. And lightweight fork with good threads the will be sacrificed to save a prewar chrome Ranger fork. Not a bad weekend of parts scrounging


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 9, 2020)

Haven't been doing much with bikes lately. This week I got rid of my wife's mini van and bought her this truck.
Also had a guy call me out of the blue, and he sold me all these Schwinn dealer manuals and bike tools.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 9, 2020)

A fellow co-worker found out I mess with old bikes and kindly donated this to my plight. Pretty complete untested Columbia model C carbide light











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 9, 2020)

Here's a photo of Lack's Auto in McAllen Texas. I put Lack's in the first Volume of The Many Faces of Schwinn. I even talked to the family members and own a 1937 Lacks Zephyr, which was two years after the business was started. I'm hoping once I get the photo I can edit it and sharpen it up some.

So, I was very excited to see this photo when it popped up on ebay the other day. Barry


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 9, 2020)

You know what we scored in Washington State this week...rain,rain and more rain. Thanks for all the envious post's.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2020)

First bike purchases in a while.  I had a friend pick this Elgin up from a Caber and also have a second Iver coming in.  The Iver needs some TLC but it it will be fun.


----------



## ranman (Feb 9, 2020)

jd56 said:


> Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> Whether, it be bike related or not.
> Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I’ve been looking for a display case for years! I even made one last year turned out just so so. Hit a flea market yesterday and found 4. Bought 1. Should have bought them all! Found a cool Budweiser pool table light.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 9, 2020)

eye ran from this while shopping...whew......................


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice badges err decals!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 10, 2020)

OK, this qualifies, got home last night.
It has been a wet and rainy trip, but it has also been a Survivor, Deep Fendered 1952 Monark Super Deluxe day!!! Best get him dried off now.
Not a very good pic, but just worn out after the trip, had a couple stops that were fruitful yesterday. I'll get him unloaded and cleaned up today.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 10, 2020)

Just hung up newer to me U.S. Bike Tires double sided sign.


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 10, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Ebay purchase
> 
> View attachment 1137527



What a great machine!


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 10, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> OK, this qualifies, got home last night.
> It has been a wet and rainy trip, but it has also been a Survivor, Deep Fendered 1952 Monark Super Deluxe day!!! Best get him dried off now.
> Not a very good pic, but just worn out after the trip, had a couple stops that were fruitful yesterday. I'll get him unloaded and cleaned up today.
> 
> View attachment 1137997



This one yearns for California weather. That one’s going to be fun to work on


----------



## gkeep (Feb 10, 2020)

Had a couple odds and ends turn up at work last week.  Nice old pump and a few items from my childhood found in about a shoe box worth of early and mid 60s toys all tangled up with shoelaces and string. The Duncan top had a good workout at a BBQ Saturday night. It fascinated a bunch 30-50 something artists/hipster types who practiced learning to spin it for about 2 hours. Simple pleasures. And who remembers these little double barrel cap guns that cost about 15 cents in the early 60s? There was a Dippy The Deep Sea Diver but I gave him away to a good home. I had all these guys as a kid, Manny the Mad Mariner was a favorite. What trip back to childhood...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 11, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Original paint Colson tool-box tank bike.
> Single owner with a short life as a rider-
> 
> View attachment 1137395
> ...




This bike merits a thread of it's own but just as a follow up, got this bike home and gave it a good cleaning.


----------



## NotRustPatina (Feb 15, 2020)

Bought a 1920s Toolbox Tank.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 15, 2020)

NotRustPatina said:


> Bought a 1920s Toolbox Tank.





                     Looks eerily familiar.....................


----------

